# Hottie



## WT427

Here's a nice pic.


----------



## .NET Programmer

One word.....keeper.


----------



## SteveO

Nice um... fish


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

Opposite of hot.


----------



## Troutslurp

Nice one Scott!!!

Definitly a KEEPER! WT427

SLURP


----------



## Freshwaterman

A-111111111!!


----------



## All-Yak'ed-up

*Nice*

Nice catch, What did you use for bait?


----------



## Brady Bunch

*Yet another hottie....*










NICE SHEEPY by the way. Course, if you dont own a Boston Whaler, atleast she will float...you could just get ontop.


----------



## RedXCross

I'D put that on my Boga Grips anytime!!!!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Cool!


----------



## panamajack99

That first girl I have seen in a book or mag. Did you steal that pic from one of these sources?


----------



## GoingCoastal

Look at the number of views - Hottie beats a sunrise or sunset anytime

Dave


----------



## Cutter

well, since this is a photography forum, I'd like to add that I think the above subjects have great exposure..


----------



## saltwatersensations

hmmm. I dont know why but I like the one with the sheepshead the best.


----------



## fishingfrenzymiller

i give free guided trips


----------



## panamajack99

panamajack99 said:


> That first girl I have seen in a book or mag. Did you steal that pic from one of these sources?


I know where I saw her at , in one of Chester Moore books.


----------



## TEAMSAILFISH

wow


----------



## TheReelDeal

Wow, she won't have to worry about drowning! She has built in Floaters!!!!


----------



## LIONESS-270

Very lucky anglers....sometimes thy Cup do runneth over!!!!


----------



## anchor-boy

*momma,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*


----------



## boom!

There are plenty out there.


----------

